# Team Ana Maria win 1st place Marlin at the 7th Annual Marlin and Tuna Tournament



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Team Ana Maria win 1st place Marlin at the 7th international Marlin Tournament Aug/2013 with a 578 lb Blue Marlin. We had a great time this last weekend even though no one caught any Tuna or Dorado I think every boat caught a Marlin at El Banco.Day 1 We departed from paradise village at 7am and reached the bank a little after 9am. The team caught live bait and We started trolling the fishing was very slow for us all day just a small Sailfish nibble in the morning but then a little after 3pm We had our first Marlin strike then another and just like that We had a double hook up. But since it was already after 3 pm and We needed to be back at the dock by 6 pm We did not have time to tangle with both so Freddy let his go and Jmark started Reeling in his big Blue 1 hour 10 minutes later the blue Marlin was on the boat and We were racing back hoping to make the 50 + mile ride back before 6pm Well captain Steve Torres did it again and We were back at the dock with 3 minutes to spare. The Marlin weighed in at 578 lbs taking 1st place at this Year’s Annual Marlin and Tuna Tournament.
































Video preview http://youtu.be/GYTiHOhDwhk


----------

